# electric bikes



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Am on the lookout for two electric bicycles. However I know very little about them Would appreciate advice from anyone out there who has any knowledge re type, wheel size etc


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I don't know a great deal about them but it could be useful to browse>this site< especially the section on electric bikes.

A google on electric bike should produce more information like>this<

A bike is a bike whether it is electric or not. Get a style you feel comfortable with, bigger wheels are better than the small ones.

When it comes to electrics the only thing I know about them is the Heinzman motors are generally the best.

peedee


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A lot depends on what you need or prefer.

I have one of these: http://www.proridermobility.com/detail.asp?productID=334

I think it's excellent, suits me perfectly, Alan.

Edit: Several people on here bought their bikes here and like them too: http://www.folding-bikes.net/asbikes/


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Several people on here bought their bikes here and like them too: http://www.folding-bikes.net/asbikes/


More like dozens Alan. :wink:

The bikes are nothing really special. Just good quality treaders at a reasonable price.

It's the unrivalled aftersales service you get from Peter which is the most important issue. Nothing is too much trouble for him, and he has fixed many a problem at no charge when the bike has been well out of warranty.

Last time I chatted with him at a show a very large American lady brought her bike back with a broken pedal - and cheerfully admitted she had been mountain biking with it, and broke the pedal going over a jump! 8O 8O 8O

Peter did raise an eyebrow, but that was his only reaction as he fitted a new pedal - at no charge. 8O

Service like that is priceless!

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I was fairly sure you has bikes from AS Dave.

My experience with them was not quite so good. They refused to send bikes to Northern Ireland for me, just saying their courier didn't deliver there and I should buy from someone else who did deliver to NI, an extra charge for delivery was not an option either, Alan.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

One of our bikes is from AS bikes as well. :wink: 

Peter will stand by his product even after the warranty has run out as long as you are nice to him. 8O He is an honest chap who sells most of his bikes by word of mouth. I would be happy to recommend him. 

We prefer the larger wheels as we found them to be a little bit more stable however we know people with the smaller wheels who do no find the same problem. Horses for courses I guess.

Our other and first electric bike is a Giant Twist 2, much, much more money but no better to use and the aftersales was poor despite the quality being a little better, I would say. 

You pays your money and takes your chance........ :wink: 

Keith


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I was perfectly nice to AS bikes. I tried to buy online but could not complete the transaction, I was told I should contact them as their price was for mainland delivery only. I emailed them and they replied saying they could not deliver to NI because their courier did not deliver there, Alan.


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

I bought a powacycle Windsor from www.e-bikesdirect.co.uk . It's been absolutely brilliant. I've got damaged knees and hips and it means that I can go cycling, use power when I need to and keep up with Pete instead of him having to wait at the top of hills while I pushed my bike up. It really has changed my life in that I go out for a cycle ride for pleasure instead of as a means to get from a to b. It also means that I'm getting exercise and I use it extensively when we go abroad in the motorhome and here when the weather's reasonable. I use it to go shopping and recently, Pete's bought a Giant electric bike so that we can extend the range of our bike trips.
E-bikes direct have been really supportive and give advice readily. 
Some people just don't get on with electric bikes though- I bought my first electric bike - a powerbike shopper type from ebay and it was front heavy. The lady I bought it from couldn't get on with it- I loved it till I discovered there are other better bikes.
I love letting people have a go on my bike and without fail, everyone gets off it smiling- even the big mountain bikers I met on the Trans Pennine trail who laughed at it at first, said I was 'cheating' then had a go and loved it! With the way fuel costs are rising, they are just the thing to have....make sure you get panniers for carrying your wine in though! ( pics on blog www.bevisonwheels.blogspot.com)


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Electric Bikes*

AS BIKES for sure, best after sales and at very competitive price
of course they fold up and can be packed under the bed, or keep them rigid and put on a normal cycle rack

Paul and Ann


----------



## Conal (Jul 28, 2011)

*Pedelec Forum, OnBike and 50Cycles*

Hi Ollie33,

I have been using electric bikes for years. My present bikes are from eZee but Wisper are very highly regarded due to the incredible aftersales service provided by David Miall.

Many manufacturers make folding bikes but IMO Brompton conversions are by far the best. However these are difficult to come by, and there is little or no aftersales, so you could do worst than consider those made by Wisper.

I suggest you look at the ebike forum: 
http://www.pedelecs.co.uk/forum/electric-bicycles/
I suggest that you search for posts by Flecc (forum guru). He is not to everybody's taste but give sound advice.

Also I have personal experience of 
http://www.onbike.co.uk/
and
http://www.50cycles.com/
who both have a variety of makes and models in stock and are very helpful. They will be happy to let you try the bikes out.

Electric bikes are very expensive - modern batteries are £300 to £500+ (dependant on 24v or 36v and ampage) and don't last for ever but, they can be very useful and fun to use.

IMO Things to consider:
Cost - you get what you pay for. Expect to pay from £750 to around £1,500 each. Don't buy cheap (and nasty)
Weight - the bike's this is - batteries are relatively large and heavy
Method of power assist - this is the most important factor. Some, like mine are simple, the higher the setting the more power you get. Others have a more complicated system where the best balance is achieved by dropping down gears and steady pedalling
I like the motor in the front wheel and pedelec (power in available only when pedalling) but many people like throttle assist (there are European Directives but further reading is advised)
Top speed - the law is 15.5mph but some don't achieve this
Distance - some don't go very far; the more you assist, the further you go but. Also climbing hills takes a lot of power
Where the battery is stored. Some bikes are elongated with a space behind the seat; other have a carrier above the rear wheel.

New and used bikes are always for sale on EBay etc... but beware - not all warranties are transferable.

THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IS TO TRY AS MANY AS POSSIBLE BEFORE DECIDING

Hopes this helps

Conal


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> I was fairly sure you has bikes from AS Dave.
> 
> My experience with them was not quite so good. They refused to send bikes to Northern Ireland for me, just saying their courier didn't deliver there and I should buy from someone else who did deliver to NI, an extra charge for delivery was not an option either, Alan.


If the OP asking the question lives in Northern Ireland that is a very important and fair bit of info from Alan ... but if he does not live there then isn't it a bit irrelevant? it has no bearing on how good the bikes are or on the after sales service you get once you have bought one ...so here's hoping he lives where AS bikes can or want to deliver :roll: .

Mind you I am biased so my comments could be irrelevant too as I bought 2 x 26" wheeled folding eletric bikes off Peter at AS Bikes ... we got them at the NEC in Feb 2011 and rode them through the show, out of the hall and over to the car park ...and we have not stopped riding them at every opportunity since....they really are good and have allowed us to get back to doing the sort of distances and hilly terrain that we did years ago on normal bikes.

Mike


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi olli33. i spent 9 month's looking at ebikes and value for the money - spares and performance pro rider came out on top for us . 7 speed 250watt motor 36volt battery only weighs 18 kgs each just the limit for the bike rack on peddle assisted they can go up certain hills . we did a 36 mile ride in Verdun ( france ) this year and they both performed brilliant. jud


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Choice of electric bikes is rather subjective, I can certainly endorse what has been said about the service levels from AS, I've seen him in action several times at shows dealing with customer problems. There are however many companies importing these bikes from China and many are very similar yet have wide variations in price, many cheaper than AS. You may feel it's worth that little extra to ensure good after sales service though. Whoever you buy from I would want any bike to meet the following minimum specifications:

Lithium battery - do not buy any bike with a lead-acid battery.
36v battery voltage - 24v batteries will often be underpowered.
Battery minimum capacity of 10a/h if you want to ride any distance.
Motor power of 250w (legal max I believe).
Brushless motor for reduced maintenance.
26" wheels for stability (unless it's a folder).
Personally I wouldn't buy a folding bike unless I had a specific requirement for it to fold. Folding bikes are more complex (and therefore more expensive) and will inevitably have more weak points.
Don't worry too much about having disc brakes, they're nice to have but make little difference to stopping power.
You may want to have some suspension for comfort but bear in mind that any suspension will increase weight.
Not heavier than 25kg (including battery).
Battery easily removeable if you plan to transport on a bike rack.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

http://www.folding-bikes.net/asbikes/

No hesitation with this company or product, parts supplied instantly by post after an e-mail ( NO CHARGE WHATSOEVER)!
Wife and I just done about 1500km in France & Spain, (using bikes as get abouts) both using ASbikes, near faultless operation.
Brilliant bikes (20" folders), after sales cannot be faulted, needed minor repairs on return to the U.K.
Peter cannot help enough, and is totally committed to his customers after the sales.
Wish my motorhome suppliers were half as good with their aftersales!
Brilliant. brilliant, brilliant..... Well done Peter and ASbikes.
Nuff said.

Ken.


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Ollie

there are LOADS of various models about. Some cheaper than others. I have bought my wife three in the time that she uses them and here were the deciding factors I used (should save you time):

1. Does she want to use the pedals at all?

If not get one with the twist and go feature not just pedal assist. My wife has very bad back issues and has one of these and she LOVES it. She goes zooming past me on the level when we're out and will easily go 2 miles without using the pedals. These types tend to be Chinese made _ Dont let this put you off because for about £350 you can get a cracking little foldup one.

2. Weight.

The wife's previous two weighed a TON! I'm 17 stone, go to the gym 3 times a week and HATED having to put the previous one on the bike rack. it was like a bl**dy moped. Teh fold up one is much better and i can put it inside on the journey,folded up under the table until we get where we're going which keeps it out of the weather. (This fact is often overlooked - these bikes have circuits and motors etc which despite being reasonably well weather proofed aren't that resilient - which is why so many are for sale as faulty on e-bay). My wife's fold up looks as good as new because it doesn't hang off the back of the MH in the rain on the motorway.

3. Price. Some of them are *extremely *expensive. And to be honest unless you're going to use them a lot then look second hand on e-bay. It is nothing to see them for sale for £1500 which i think is absurd unless you are going to commute on them.

Paul

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

To view the Motorhome Network Support document >> Click Here <<

If you would like to join the scheme, please e-mail your details here > > > [email protected]


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Electric bikes*

A big thank you to all who replied. Loads of information supplied just what I wanted. Asbikes look good but like Erne Boy I too am from Northern Ireland so I will have to look at the others


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mike/Spykal said, "If the OP asking the question lives in Northern Ireland that is a very important and fair bit of info from Alan ...."


They are a UK company Mike, but they are selective as to where they will ship their products within the UK, even if the buyer is willing to pay any extra costs incurred. I felt that was worth mentioning. Most companies don't discriminate between parts of the UK and those who do will usually oblige for an extra fee.


A matter of no interest to you, nor possibly as you so kindly point out to the OP, but as he does not give a location we have no way of knowing where he lives. These threads are open for all to read and may effect buying decisions so I thought it worth mentioning. I considered it petty as I has made it clear that I was quite happy to pay any additional costs, Alan.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

As others have said the two biggest factors with ebikes, apart from quality, are weight and battery range. Some are extremely heavy (not good for lifting or if your battery runs out) and others have very limited range (you don't want to be forever charging them up). Aim for an honest 50 miles range at least and a weight of 20kg, including the battery. 26/27 inch wheels are best if you have a choice. This type of bike will be all aluminuim and cost a bit, but worth it. Our Schwinn's have done hundreds of miles over the past four years without the slightest problem.

Ron


----------



## willows (Jun 23, 2011)

*AS Bikes Coventry - Northern Ireland*

A.S. Bikes did supply to Northern Ireland until very recently. Their courier increased the freight charges considerably & Peter has been looking into the appointment of a new company that will safely deliver the bikes and at a reasonable surcharge for his customers.
I bought one from the NEC show and brought it back on the plane. Ryanair charged me £50 for this. Because the bike is folded up in its cardboard box this acts as a buffer in its handling. Get a cheap £5 flight from Ryanair and pick up one when they become available again from AS Bikes

Give Pete a call and see what he can do


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn't telephone AS but I did ask by email if I could pay extra and have a bike delivered. The answer was that I could arrange and pay for my own carrier if I wanted to and the same would apply if there were any warranty issues.

I am glad that is changing, Alan.


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Once again thank you to all who replied Much appreciated and very helpful. AS bikes do not deliver to my part of the UK. Pro Rider are in my price range and will deliver so looks like Iwill be ordering from them


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, well Ollie, they don't deliver to your area either. My post about their delivery policy turned out to be relevant.

Do you mind telling us what area you live in just to help complete the picture of where they won't send them to. I am betting you are in Scotland, north of Glasgow and Edinburgh, Alan.

Edit: I don't think you will regret buying the ProRider, mine is great.


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Same as you Northern Ireland Have sent you a PM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Ollie, sorry I missed the post where you told us where you lived, Alan.


----------

